# تساعية مريم التي تحل العقد



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

*تساعية مريم التي تحلّ العقد*

*صلاة " لمريم التي تحل العقد :*
*ايتها العذراء مريم، ام المحبة الجميلة، الام التي لم تترك يوما ً ولدا ً يصرخ مستنجدا ً، والام التي تعمل يداها دون توقف من اجل اولادها المحبوبين، لان الحب الإلهي هو الذي يدفعها، وتفيض من قلبها الرحمة اللامتناهية، اميلي بنظرك المليء بالشفقة إلي َّ. انظري الى رزمة "العقد" التي تخنق حياتي. انك تعرفين يأسي وألمي، وتعرفين كم تعيقني هذه العـُقد. *
*يا مريم، الام التي كلـّفها الله بحل "عـُقد" حياة اولادها، إني أضع شريطة حياتي بين يديك.*
*لا أحد، حتى المحتال، يمكنه ان يطرح شريطة حياتي بعيدا ً عن مساعدتك الرحومة. بين يديك، لا توجد عُقدة واحدة لا يمكن حلـّها.*
*ايتها الام الكلية القدرة، بنعمتك وقوّة شفاعتك لدى ابنك يسوع، محرري، اقبلي اليوم هذه العقدة (سمي العقد). لمجد الله، اطلب اليك حلـّها، وحلـّها الى الابد. فيك اضع رجائي.*
*انت المعزية الوحيدة التي اعطاني اياها الله. انت قلعة لقواي الضعيفة، وغنى لأوهاني، وخلاص لكل ما يمنعني من أن اكون مع المسيح. إقبلي دعائي، احفظيني، أرشديني، إحميني، انت ملجأي الأكيد.*
*يا مريم، انت التي تحل العقد"، صلـّي لأجلي. *

*كيف نصلـّي التساعية *

*١- رسم اشارة الصليب *
*٢- فعل الندامة، وطلب السماح من اجل الخطايا، وبخاصة أخذ القصد الثابت بعدم الرجوع اليها. *
*٣- الابيات الثلاثة الاولى من المسبحة. *
*٤- قراءة التأمل الخاص بكل يوم من التساعية (من اليوم الاول الى التاسع) *
*٥- تلاوة البيتين الاخيرين من المسبحة. *
*٦- الختام بصلاة "مريم التي تحل العقد". *
*٧- رسم إشارة الصليب. *

*اليوم الاول*
*يا أمنا القديسة المحبوبة، القديسة مريم، انت التي تحل العقد التي تخنق اولادك، مدِّي يديك الرحومتين نحوي. أسلـّم لك اليوم هذه العقدة (سمي العقدة) وكل النتائج السلبية التي تؤدي اليها في حياتي. اني أعطيك ِ هذه العقدة التي تعذبني، وتجعلني تعيسا ً وتحول دون اتحادي بك ِ وبإبنك ِ يسوع، مخلـّصي.*
*ألجأ اليك يا "مريم التي تحل العقد" لانني اثقُ بك وأعلم أنك لم تزدري يوما ً ابنا ً خاطئا ً يستنجد بكِ. وأؤمن بأنه بإمكانك حلّ هذه العقدة لان يسوع اعطاك كلَّ سلطان.*
*أثق بأنك ستقبلين حلّ هذه العقدة، لأنك أمي. أعرف أنك ِّ ستقومين بذلك لأنك تحبينني بمحبة الله بالذات. أشكركِ يا أمي المحبوبة. *
*"يا مريم التي تحل العقد" صلـّي لاجلي.*
*من يبحث عن نعمة، يجدها بين يدي مريم *


*اليوم الثاني*
*يا مريم، امنا المحبوبة، مصدر كلّ النعم، يتّجه قلبي نحوك ِ اليوم. اعترف بأنني خاطئ وأنني أحتاج الى مساعدتكِ. بسبب أنانيتي وحقدي وقلـّة سخائي وافتقاري الى التواضع، غالبا ً ما اهملتُ النـِّعم التي تنالينها لنا.*
*أتوجه اليك اليوم، يا "مريم التي تحل العقد"، كي تطلبي الى ابنك يسوع ان يمنحني طهارة القلب والتخلي والتواضع والثقة. سأعيش هذا اليوم ممارسا ً هذه الفضائل. سأهديك اياها دليل حبٍ لكِ. أضع بين يديك هذه العقدة (سمي العقدة) التي تمنعني من إظهار مجد الله. *
*يا مريم التي تحل العقد"، صلي لأجلي*
*لقد قدَّمت مريم الى الله كلَّ لحظة من نهارها *


*اليوم الثالث *
*ايتها الام وسيطة النعم، ملكة السماوات، أنت التي تتلقى يداك ثروات الملك وتوّزعها، انعطفي بنظرك الرؤوف نحوي. فأنا أضع بين يديك المقدَّستين هذه "العقدة" من حياتي (سمي العقدة)، وكل الحقد والضغينة التي تصدر عنها.*
*أطلب منكَ، أيها الله الآب، مغفرة أخطائي. ساعدني الآن على مسامحة كل ّ الذين تسببوا بهذه العقدة عن وعي أو عن غير وعي. فعلى قدر استسلامي لكَ يمكنك ان تحلـّها. *
*أمامكِ، ايتها الأم المحبوبة، وبإسم ابنك يسوع، مخلـِّصي الذي لطالما أهين، وعرف كيف يصفح، أسامح الآن أولئك الاشخاص وأسامح نفسي، الى الابد.*
*أشكركِ، يا "مريم التي تحل العقد" لحلّك عقدة الحقد في قلبي، والعقدة التي أقدمها لك ِالآن، آمين. *
*"يا مريم التي تحل العقد"، صلّي لأجلي.*
*من يريد نعما ً فليتـَّجه نحو مريم *

*اليوم الرابع *
*ايتها الامُّ القديسة المحبوبة، المتقبلة كل من يبحث عنك، ارحميني. إني أضع بين يديك ِ هذه العقدة (سمي العقدة)، التي تمنعني من العيش بسلام، وتعيق مسار روحي، وتعيقني عن الوصول الى ربـِّي ووضع حياتي في خدمته.*
*حلّي هذه العقدة من حياتي، يا أمي، وأطلبي من يسوع شفاء ايماني الكسيح المتعثـّر بحجارة الطريق. سيري معي، ايتها الأم المحبوبة، كي أدرك أن هذه الحجارة هي بالفعل صديقة، وأتوقف عن التذمّر، وأتعلم أن أشكر في كل وقتٍ وأن ابتسم واثقا ً بقدرتكِ. *
*" يا مريم التي تحل العقد"، صلّي لاجلي.*
*مريم هي الشمس التي يتمتع الجميع بدفئها. *

*اليوم الخامس *
*"ايتها الام التي تحل العقد"، السخية بالعطاء والمليئة بالشفقة، اتجه نحوك لأضع مرة ً أخرى، هذه "العقدة" بين يديك (سمي العقدة)، أطلب منك حكمة الله، فأعمل بنور الروح القدس من أجل تفكيك كل ِّ هذه الصعوبات. لم يرك أحد قط غاضبة، بل على عكس ذلك، كلماتك كانت مليئة بالوداعة بحيث إنَّ قلبَ الله كان يتجلّى فيك. نجيني من المرارة والغضب والكراهية التي ولـّدتها في ّ هذه العقدة. ايتها الام المحبوبة، أعطيني وداعتك وحكمتك فأتعلم أن أتأمل في كل شيءٍ بصمت في قلبي. وكما فعلت في العنصرة، اشفعي لدى يسوع كي أتلقى في حياتي حلولا ً جديدا ً للروح القدس. يا روح الله، تعال الي َّ! *
*يا مريم التي تحل العقد"، صلـي لأجلي*
*مريم غنية بالقدرة لدى الله *

*اليوم السادس *
*يا ملكة الرحمة، أسلمك هذه العقدة من حياتس (سمي العقدة) وأطلب منكِ ان تعطيني قلبا ً يعرف ان يكون صبوراً بينما تحلين هذه العقدة. علميني الثبات في الاصغاء لكلمة ابنك، والاعتراف بخطاياي، والتناول، وأخيرا ً أبقي معي. حضّري قلبي كي أحتفل مع الملائكة بالنعمة التي تنالينها لي ألآن. *
*"يا مريم التي تحل ّ العقد، صلي لأجلي.*
*انت جميلة، يا مريم، ولا عيب فيك ِ. *

*اليوم السابع *
*ايتها الام الطاهرة، أتجه نحوكِ اليوم: أتوسل اليك ِ ان تحُلي هذه العقدة في حياتي (سمي العقدة)، وأن تخلـّصيني من تسلـُّط الشر. لقد وهبك الله قدرة ً كبيرة على الشياطين. أكفر اليوم بالشياطين وبكلَّ العلاقات التي ربطتني بهم. أعلن ُ أن يسوع هو مخلّصي الوحيد، وربِّي الوحيد. أيتها "العذراء مريم التي تحل العقد" اسحقي رأس المحتال. دمِّري الفخاخ التي سببت هذه العقد في حياتي. أشكرك، ايتها الام المحبوبة. ربِّي، خلِّصني بدمك الثمين. *
*" يا مريم التي تحل العقد" صلِّي لأجلي.*
*انت مجد اورشليم، انت شرف شعبنا. *

*اليوم الثامن *
*ايتها العذراء، أم الله، الغنية بالرحمة، ارحمي ابنك وحلـُّي هذه العقدة في حياتي(سمي العقدة). أحتاج الى زيارتك، كما قمت بزيارة أليصابات. إحملي لي يسوع كي يحمل اليَّ الروح القدس. علـِّميني ممارسة فضائل الشجاعة والفرح والتواضع والايمان، واطلبي لي أن امتلئَ من الروح القدس، كما حصل مع أليصابات. أريد ان تكوني أمِّي ومليكتي وصديقتي. أهبك قلبي وكل َّ ما املك: منزلي وعائلتي، ومقتنياتي كلها. أنا أخصـُّك الى الابد. ضعي فيَّ قلبك لكي أتمكن من القيام بكلِّ ما يأمرني به يسوع. *
*يا مريم التي تحل العقد"، صلي لأجلي*
*لنتَّجه اذا، بكل ثقة، نحو عرش النعمة *

*اليوم التاسع *
*ايتها الام القديسة، المحامية عنـّا، انت ِ التي تحل العقد، أنا آت ٍ اليوم لاشكرك على قبولك حل هذه العقدة في حياتي (سمي العقدة). إنك تعرفين ما تسببه لي من ألم. أشكرك ايتها الام، لانك مسحت برحمتك دموع عينيّ. أشكرك على قبولي بين ذراعيك وعلى سماحك لي بقبول نعمة ً أخرى من الله.*
*يا "مريم التي تحل العقد"، يا أمي المحبوبة، أشكرك على حل ّ" العقد" في حياتي. أحيطيني برداء حبِّكِ واحفظيني بحمايتك وانيريني بسلامكِ. *
*يا "مريم التي تحل العقد"، صلـّي لأجلي *

*فعل الندامة *
*يا ربي وإلهي، أنا نادم، من كل قلبي على جميع خطاياي، لاني بل الخطيئة خسرت نفسي والخيرات الابدية، واستحققت العذابات الجهنمية. وبالاكثر انا نادم، لاني أغظتك وأهنتك، انت يا ربي وإلهي المستحق كل كرامة ومحبة . ولهذا السبب، أبغض الخطيئة فوق كل شيء، وأريد بنعمتك أن أموت، قبل ان اغيظك فيما بعد. وأقصد ان أهرب من كل سبب خطيئة، وأن أفي، بقدر استطاعتي، عن الخطايا التي فعلتها. آمين. *

*ابانا (الصلاة الربية) *
*أبانا الذي في السماوات، ليتقدس اسمك، ليأت ملكوتك، لتكن مشيئتك، كما في السماء كذلك على الارض. اعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا، وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا وخطايانا، كما نحن نغفر لمن أخطأ الينا. ولا تدخلنا في التجارب، لكن نجنا من الشرير. آمين. *

*السلام الملائكي *
*السلام عليك، يا مريم، يا ممتلئة نعمة، الرب معك. مباركة أنت في النساء، ومباركة ثمرة بطنك سيدنا يسوع المسيح. يا قديسة مريم، يا والدة الله، صلّي لاجلنا، نحن الخطأة، الآن وفي ساعة موتنا. آمين*


----------



## نادر نجيب (1 مايو 2009)

بركة  شفاعة  امنا   العدرا  مريم  والشهيد  العظيم  مارجرجس   تكون  معاكى  ومعانا  يا  مورا 


وميرسى  ع  ترتيب  الصلاة الجميل ده   ربنا   يباركك


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

ميرسي على التساعية التي تحل العقد ....


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

رااااااااااائع يا مورا 

ميررررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (3 مايو 2009)

الرب يكون معكم

دائما 

شكرا
​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا يا مورا الرب يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (16 مايو 2009)




----------

